# Troubles upgrading to 10.3 version



## nuklear (Jan 8, 2017)

I 'd like to upgrade 10.2 to 10.3, so i'm following this handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/installation.html but i have this:

```
#  freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-STABLE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-STABLE from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-STABLE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-STABLE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Why? How do i solve?


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 8, 2017)

Since you are performing a minor version upgrade, you need to specify the release name:
`freebsd-update -r 10.3-STABLE upgrade`
`freebsd-update fetch` is used only to download security patches for your current release (in your case 10.2-STABLE).


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 8, 2017)

A related question -Can you use `freebsd-update` to move to 10.3 RELEASE version? This is coming from 10.2 STABLE.

Minor version release type `freebsd-update` upgrade. Stable to Release.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok thank you, i understand and i know the meaning of the commands but my problem really now is this: 

```
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-STABLE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
```
Why? How do i fix it?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 9, 2017)

nuklear said:


> I 'd like to upgrade 10.2 to 10.3, so i'm following this handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/installation.html but i have this:
> 
> ```
> #  freebsd-update fetch
> ...


You can not update or upgrade STABLE with freebsd-update. You need to fetch the source and build the world and the kernel.


----------



## Huang Kunlun (Mar 23, 2017)

Try to set the env as


```
setenv UNAME_r "10.3-RELEASE"
```

then run


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3-RELEASE
```


----------

